# How do I catch all the baby shrimp for move to new tank?



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp/59919-diy-shrimp-trap-shrimpimp.html

Great article and DIY. Piece of cake.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

if you have plants in there with lighting, then running the old tank without a filter will be okay. You won't have to do daily water changes, unless there's over a hundred of them. Take as much as you can OUT of the old tank and into the new (with the filter). set up traps everyday, maybe 3 or more times per day to catch new shrimp to transfer.
You can probably keep doing this for several days and do a WC once or twice per week. Only have food inside the trap so you don't end up polluting the water too much.
Good luck!


----------



## wayneside (Jun 17, 2008)

lol...i just moved over 100 babies now to a new tank...so feel your pain. although...i did this in a well planted 29gal. i still haven't gotten them all out yet and i have been working on this for 4 hours a day for 3 days so far. when i get back home...i will be doing this for a few more days.


----------



## Manda99 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, I tried cutting up several plastic bottles last night in an attempt to fashion together something that would work in this tiny tank. I still ended up hand catching them. I've still got water in the tank and the heater plugged in and I've scooped out as many as I can see. I'll give it the rest of the day and catch what I can. All the plants are out - it's just gravel, water, snails, and possibly baby shrimp.

On the other hand, loooooooooooving my Mini-L. But I'm pretty sure one of the four new Otos I bought isn't going to make it.


----------

